# How to change floor tile color?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The only way I know of that will let paint stick to ceramic tile, is to destroy the surface with acid or similar. In general, fired tile has no pores for paint to stick to. There are processes used by tub refinishers that might work. Check with one of them.


----------



## hmtny (Jan 12, 2011)

*change tile color*

Thanks, for the tip. We have had 1 tub done by refinshier it was expensive. Cant imagine the cost of the floor. They charge by the hr. Will be worth the call and estimate tho. Ihave the feeling as soon as we invest inthis 1 way or another, someone will come out with a quick and cheap fix to this. Thanks for the note. hmtny


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

hmtny said:


> We installed floor tiles thru our kitchen, bath, hallway 2 yrs ago; I hate the color. Its very lgt. grey(almost white),the tile always looks dirty. I have a paint they say will work to change the grout. I would like to have the tiles a color, any color but this dirty grey. I had read that it could be painted, but then read the paint after time may peel off. We cant afford to tear it up and replace it.
> Is there any way to change the color with out replacing it?


No there is nothing.
Change the floor.
Pick something with a pattern.
Ron


----------



## hmtny (Jan 12, 2011)

*ron*

Thanks Ron. I know you are right. Just didnt want to admit it hahaha reality has kicked in.Never a cheap way out.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

hmtny said:


> Thanks Ron. I know you are right. Just didnt want to admit it hahaha reality has kicked in.Never a cheap way out.


Look on Craig's List. They often have guys selling closeouts.
Ron


----------



## hmtny (Jan 12, 2011)

*ron*

Never gave that a thought. Ill give it a try. Thanks again, hmtny


----------

